# A question about the Space Pod door



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I was just looking over my Space Pod kit, dry fitting a few of the assemblies together, and had a question for anyone who has completed the kit.

On the Pod door, is the center hinge a working hinge, like the top and bottom ones, or is it purely cosmetic? The reason I ask is, the center hinge on my door is "stubby", compared to the top and bottom ones, and doesn't have a "hole" for a hingepin to pass thru. I wanted to verify it was to be this way, before I contact Moebius to ask about a new door. I thought maybe only the top and bottom hinges are functional, but wanted to make sure.

Could someone please let me know if it's to be this way, or if mine is mis-molded? 

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Sincerely,
Scorp

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo:

P.S. - I think I've found a B9 Robot pretty close to the scale of the pod. I had an old keychain lying around of the Robot, which has batteries in it, and says 3 phrases when you push his "bubble" down. I put him in the pod, and he is really close in scale to the size of the pod. Just letting you all know, in case you have one lying around, or have seen them out there.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The center hinge cannot be a functioning hinge given the shape of the door. It is purely cosmetic. It has to bee stubby or the door will NOT open.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And what color is the outside of the door?
In some photos I see a red door, but I want to paint it black.














Sorry, I had to say that.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Phew!

Thanks Dave for clearing that up. I was hoping that was the case. I'd hate to find a defect like that on this great kit. ( Now if only the direction sheet was as good a quality as the kit )

Well, maybe the Chariot kit I have pre-ordered will fair better in the directions area.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks John! LOL

Now I'll be humming that while I work on the door.......hehehehe

I see a silver door, and I want to paint it blaaccck! Dun dun,dun, dun dun, dun dun, dun, dun, dun dun duuuuuuun.........


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dun dun,dun, dun dun, dun dun, dun, dun, dun dun duuuuuuun.........DANG IT! Now I'M doin' it!!!! :roll:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> The center hinge cannot be a functioning hinge given the shape of the door. It is purely cosmetic. It has to bee stubby or the door will NOT open.


So . . . WHY IS IT THERE???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Because it's there in the real one!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

There is a real one? Sweeet!!!!
Hey John!! Get off of my cloud!!...... Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

modelgeek said:


> There is a real one? Sweeet!!!!


Well its the mock up prop from the show.

If it were a real pod you would think they would have some sort of seal around the door


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Why would they need a seal on a plywood door?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Is your father still inventing ways of making sealing wax?

(I know, that's really reaching for a Rolling Stones reference.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My dad invented ceiling wax, but there wasn't much of a demand.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I guess it was like Tumbling Dice and taking your chances..


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I suppose his customers didn't get no satisfaction . . .


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have that keychain and thought about checking it out to use in the pod.
I bought it back when LiS the movie was out and there was a big surge in LiS
toys. I think I bought it at Claires' Boutique back then but don't know if they even still make these things. I wish I had bought more than the one at the time!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The Johnny Lighting B9 seems to be the right size. I have both the pod and the Johnny Lighting Robot and it seems to be in scale. The Keychain B9 seemed too big, at least the keychain version I have.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The JL robot is way short, ain't it? In 1/24 scale a 6-foot person would be 3 inches tall. The robot should be taller than that.


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

Yeah, in Space Pod's 1/24 scale, the 2.5 inch Johnny Lightning would be 5 scale feet high, too short The 3.5 inch keychain robot would be 7 scale feet tall, maybe a little bit big, but not much. You may just have to buy the Chariot to get the 1/24 robot they are going to provide.

There is a paper model of the Space Pod at about 1/32; the Johnny Lightning 2.5 inch robot is ideally sized for that, at about 6foot 8 inches. I'm assuming, and have read elsewhere, the robot was over six feet, some say about 6foot4inches.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

David Lanteigne said:


> The 3.5 inch keychain robot would be 7 scale feet tall, maybe a little bit big, but not much.


Actually, that sounds just about right, isn't it? I'm 5' 10"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Actually, that sounds just about right, isn't it? I'm 5' 10"


 

*HolyCrap!*

*That has got to be the Most "ugly and scary" Monster that was ever seen on a Irwin Allen Show, attacking the Robot!*(LOL!!)

Great Picture!!:thumbsup:


Regards, 
BP


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

It must be nice to have one of those $22,000+ B9s ... It's on my wish list when I win the Lottery ... I'm REALLY invious, but wish you best with your "friend" ...

Dan


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The hinges on the pod door were all in a perfectly straight line and all worked. This is from the blueprint reproduced in the LIS Technical Manual, Vol 1.


----------

